# Jar-File innerhalb und außerhalb IDE



## gbunge (3. Aug 2015)

Hallo Leute,

bei der Entwicklung einer Java-Anwendung mit NetBeans
auf einem MAC ist jetzt ein Problem aufgetreten.

In der Anwendung benutze ich eine selbst entwickelte Bibliothek.
Diese habe ich, unter NeBeans, im Projekt eingebunden indem
ich einen absoluten Pfad zur Bibliothek angegeben habe.
Innerhalb NetBeans läuft alles wie gewünscht.

Wenn ich das Jar-File außerhalb NetBeans starten will,
teilt mir Java mit, daß die Bibliothek nicht gefunden wird.

Wie kann ich das verhindern?

Gruß GBunge


----------



## stg (4. Aug 2015)

Indem du die benötigte lib mit auslieferst


----------

